# Best choice when switching from Honda to Ariens



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

I wanted to get some input from Ariens users on which machine you think would be best. I have been Honda 928 Track drive user but sold mine and ordered a new one only to be disappointed with the transmission issues and delays. I had an Ariens compact years ago and had the disc go which drove me to the hydrostatic transmission. I am intrigued by the auto steer function on the Ariens as the Honda has been hard to turn. Can you shift speeds on the fly with any of the non-Hydro Ariens? I want a 28inch or smaller machine with plenty of power. I think a 28 inch Hydro Pro or ST28DlE may fit the bill.

Any thoughts on someone thinking about switching from Honda to Ariens:wavetowel2:


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

obthedog said:


> Can you shift speeds on the fly with any of the non-Hydro Ariens?


On my 2014 Deluxe 30 with auto turn, I can UP shift on the fly, not that I do it that often. Down shifting takes allot of effort, so I don't do that at all, as I think that will put to much strain on the rubber drive thingie. 

If changing speeds on they fly is that important to you, then the hydro is your machine. 

Lot's of pros and cons on this board about the auto turn. At first I was not to impressed. Now that I got use to pulling on the handle bar, versus pushing when making a turn, and getting the armor shoes, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

obthedog said:


> I wanted to get some input from Ariens users on which machine you think would be best. I have been Honda 928 Track drive user but sold mine and ordered a new one only to be disappointed with the transmission issues and delays. I had an Ariens compact years ago and had the disc go which drove me to the hydrostatic transmission. I am intrigued by the auto steer function on the Ariens as the Honda has been hard to turn. Can you shift speeds on the fly with any of the non-Hydro Ariens? I want a 28inch or smaller machine with plenty of power. I think a 28 inch Hydro Pro or ST28DlE may fit the bill.
> 
> Any thoughts on someone thinking about switching from Honda to Ariens:wavetowel2:


It is not good/recommended for the transmission of a disc drive machine to be shifted on the fly. If you need the hydro tranny the Hydro Pro 28 is available in wheeled and track drive versions and is likely the most powerful machine you can buy, in terms of power per inch of auger width. You will be very happy with either of these machines there are also some very good promos running on them through the end of the month (warranty extension & financing promos as well, check the Ariens website for details). 

Regarding the Auto-Turn you should not have any issues if your driveway is in good condition and has no pot holes or transition gaps. If you have issues with it wanting to turn when not intended, switching the skid shoes to the Ariens poly skid shoes or ArmorSkids as another member mentioned nearly always remedies any issues. Proper set-up of the machine including equal tire pressure (for wheeled units) also play a big role in proper Auto-Turn operation. I attached the Auto-Turn manufacturer's website. 

Additionally Ariens customer support is second to none in the industry. You will not have issues getting a tech on the line when calling in. Ariens support staff will not try to palm you off on your dealer for any questions you may have like many other manufacturers often do and they will work hard to address any issues you may have.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!

DI 300 | General Transmissions


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

You will be happy with an Ariens, it blows a huge amount of snow while travelling at a good walking speed, even the EOD mixture (5 driveways and overage is 100 feet). It will not clog the chute and very rarely needs the governor to kick in to maintain engine speed. It manoeuvers easily (my wheeled machine with poly skids) because Auto-Turn is great and no levers to get caught in mitts, etc). Ariens say you can move the shifter while travelling but it didn't work for me. I don't like the small gas tank since refuelling a few houses away from home while snowing is a major pain. So I wished I got a Pro model with large tank.

I was originally thinking of a tracked Ariens but my dealer suggested a wheeled machine because they are faster and more manoeuvrable and I don't have any grades to worry about. 

I have never used a Honda snowblower so I don't know why they are prized. The videos of the Canadian HSS928 models and US 1332 and higher models are underwhelming. Looking at the videos the machines move so slowly and do not move a lot of snow and when faced with heavier snow the engine dies.

Good luck.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I too have to give my nod to the Deluxe 28 HD. I think you will be most very pleased with it both power and turning. 

Question for you- Do the conditions you use your machine in warrant you needing a track drive? 

I have been able to use a Honda HS728 track drive a few times and while the motor and snow throwing ability is awesome, I like you found the steering of the thing to be very annoying and frustrating. Track drive is great for situations where you deal with inclines, icy/slippery pavement/walks/driveways, but on flat surfaces or most normal driveways wheels will get by just fine.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Town said:


> snip
> 
> I have never used a Honda snowblower so I don't know why they are prized. The videos of the Canadian HSS928 models and US 1332 and higher models are underwhelming. Looking at the videos the machines move so slowly and do not move a lot of snow and when faced with heavier snow the engine dies.
> 
> Good luck.


I too have seen those videos of Hondas moving slowly, and now that I have a season of experience with a HS928TAS I don't understand why they go so slow in the videos. Mine moves along smartly and moves a lot of snow. This years models are reported to have a larger auger diameter so they should do even better. My only prior experience was 20 years ownership of a 27" wheeled Noma with 8 hp Tecumseh Snow King. (In 20 years the only problems with that machine were a broken control cable and a gummed carb, both simple to fix). The Honda 928 moves more snow (faster) that that. 

As for the premium quality, it's in the feel of the Honda. It's so much quieter and more precise than my Noma/Snow King rattle trap ever was. (My 20 year old Tecumseh was still starting easily and running strong when I sold it.)


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

One should not overlook the fact that a track drive is MUCH less likely to climb EOD and it'll do more of the work for you with greater traction in that situation (requiring less muscle).


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I have been able to use a Honda HS728 track drive a few times and while the motor and snow throwing ability is awesome, I like you found the steering of the thing to be very annoying and frustrating. Track drive is great for situations where you deal with inclines, icy/slippery pavement/walks/driveways, but on flat surfaces or most normal driveways wheels will get by just fine.


The new models totally address the steering issues, and the problem of moving the machine around when it's not running. At this point I can't think of any good reason not to choose a tracked Honda over a wheeled model.



Town said:


> I have never used a Honda snowblower so I don't know why they are prized. The videos of the Canadian HSS928 models and US 1332 and higher models are underwhelming. Looking at the videos the machines move so slowly and do not move a lot of snow and when faced with heavier snow the engine dies.


Unless it's extremely deep snow I've never had the need to creep along with any of the Hondas I've owned (HS55, HS928 and HS1132) Any place I did have to really slow down I had to with the old large frame MTD Yard-Man machines they replaced (10/28 and 12/33)

In terms of why they're so prized, they start every time, typically with one pull. They run quiet, they're much easier on fuel than those old Tecumsehs ever were, The whole machine is much smoother, control cables are heavier, the gears on the chute crank are steel, not plastic, the auger gearbox has ball bearings and gear oil, not bushings and grease. The hydrostatic transmission never slips, you don't need to stop to adjust it, and it just works. I've never owned an Ariens, but I have worked on them. They're well built, especially when you compare them to any other traditional snowblower, but they still don't quite measure up to a Honda or Yamaha.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a platinum 24 and this thing is a beast, the auto turn works really nice for my application and the motor has some nice torque

supposed to get 5-8 tonight to it will be the first run of the year


----------

